# Army.ca Personal best



## Ex-Dragoon (25 Mar 2007)

We broke one of our records today folks:

*Most Online: 834 - Today at 14:28:55*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Mar 2007)

Wow, and we really broke it, last month's best was 698.


----------



## TN2IC (25 Mar 2007)

Congrats folks... now how many were guest?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (25 Mar 2007)

Beers on Mike.....


----------



## p_imbeault (25 Mar 2007)

626 guests on right now


----------



## TN2IC (25 Mar 2007)

Now how to get these guys to sign up? Something to catch their eyes. I wonder if the subscription deal scares them off. I can't remember what is was like at first for me.


----------



## p_imbeault (25 Mar 2007)

I think you scare them away TN2IC


----------



## TN2IC (25 Mar 2007)

Okay TN2IC was trying to be serious here for a minute... yes I know... calm down. No need for a parade...


----------



## career_radio-checker (25 Mar 2007)

I've only seen about 125-200 people online at a time. It's only in the past month we had this spike. Where did they all come from ??? ?


----------



## Haggis (25 Mar 2007)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> Where did they all come from ??? ?



Ummmm.... the Internet??


----------



## GAP (25 Mar 2007)

We advertise Ruxted Group, advertisers, why not a "Subscribe" logo or something similar?


----------



## career_radio-checker (25 Mar 2007)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Ummmm.... the Internet??


 Duhhhhhh


----------



## Haggis (25 Mar 2007)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> Duhhhhhh



 :-[  OK... I earned that one.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Mar 2007)

Most Online Today: 834. Most Online Ever: 834 (Today at 13:28:55) 

So?  Who wins?




George Wallace 
Directing Staff
Army.ca Legend

 Online

Posts: 10,000


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Mar 2007)

Let me be the first to say congratulations, George!


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Mar 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Let me be the first to say congratulations, George!


second  ;D


----------



## armyvern (25 Mar 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Most Online Today: 834. Most Online Ever: 834 (Today at 13:28:55)
> 
> So?  Who wins?
> 
> ...



Me!!!  >


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Mar 2007)

WOOT WOOT.

Congrats George!!


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Mar 2007)

Rats, I forgot the club icon thingy   You beat me sapper.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Mar 2007)

Hehe. 

:cheers:


----------



## KwaiLo (25 Mar 2007)

I have told most of my friends about this site.  While I can't see any of them joining in any capacity at this point in their lives, they are all proud of, and concerned for, the troops.

Wouldn't surprise me if many of them are here on a semi-regular basis.

*edited as I have ham-hands on a lap-top keyboard.*


----------



## George Wallace (25 Mar 2007)

Looks like today is a very special day..........and once again:

Most Online Today: 890. Most Online Ever: 890 (Today at 19:20:08)


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (25 Mar 2007)

Congrats George 

Who knows we may reach 900 yet!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (25 Mar 2007)

Most Online Today: 923. Most Online Ever: 923 (Today at 21:06:22) 

Its going up quite rapidly.......were we mentioned in the media today somewhere??


----------



## TN2IC (25 Mar 2007)

Damge control yet? Or is google all messed up?


----------



## armyvern (25 Mar 2007)

Busy Roto time is over.

Lots of new guys overseas looking for things to do with their spare time in the middle of the night. Pers returning are getting over the leave hump, and staff who were busy supporting the roto are finding time to come on-line again.

That's my guess.

For .02 cents worth.


----------



## navymich (25 Mar 2007)

Time to start a new contest to guess the date and time of when we break 1000?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (25 Mar 2007)

Or....

Its and incredibly boring Sunday night with nothing on the tube and everyone decided to join in the great communion of army.ca


----------



## George Wallace (25 Mar 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Time to start a new contest to guess the date and time of when we break 1000?



Already started in Radio Chatter.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Mar 2007)

OK

This has to be a glitch:


968 Guests, 95 Users 

Most Online Today: 1099. Most Online Ever: 1099 (Today at 21:58:22)


----------



## 241 (25 Mar 2007)

So maybe I am blind but isn't the "Most Online Today" & "Most Online Ever" counters supposed to be on the main page, I am sure that is where I remember seeing them before but not anymore ???


----------



## NL_engineer (25 Mar 2007)

I change my guess to tonight, 997 now.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Mar 2007)

Sorry!......Too late.  Prize has been invalidated.



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> OK
> 
> This has to be a glitch:
> 
> ...


----------



## mckee19 (25 Mar 2007)

this site has become so popular, 95% of my unit has been on it in one way or another
gives us something to talk about when we got nothing to do


----------



## armyvern (25 Mar 2007)

No glitch here!!!



> Most Online Today: 1165. Most Online Ever: 1165 (Today at 23:27:07)


----------



## p_imbeault (25 Mar 2007)

Looks like we are getting that new hardware just in time.

Thanks George  ;D


----------



## armyvern (25 Mar 2007)

OK!! I say we beat 1200 tonight!! LOL



> Most Online Today: 1181. Most Online Ever: 1181 (Today at 23:42:01)


----------



## George Wallace (25 Mar 2007)

Imbeault said:
			
		

> Looks like we are getting that no hardware just in time .



How about "NEW" hardware?

Looks like 1200 at midnight would be a lucky charm.......


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Mar 2007)

1062 Guests, 83 Users 

Most Online Today: 1197. Most Online Ever: 1197 (Today at 00:17:49) 


3 more to go  ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Mar 2007)

OK Mike, where do the logs say they're coming in from?  Any particular referring URLs standing out?


----------



## armyvern (26 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> OK!! I say we beat 1200 tonight!! LOL



 > Looks like I win again!!



> Most Online Today: 1213. Most Online Ever: 1213 (Today at 02:06:40)



    Date          New Topics / New Posts / New Members / Most On-Line / Page Views


> 2007-03-26              5                       33                    5                     1213               8506



I'll check at the end of the day...just to update the other stats for the day.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Mar 2007)

Wow a new best.

Now what has made us so popular where we mentioned on the news somewhere?

Most Online Today: 1627. Most Online Ever: 1627 (Today at 13:12:49) NDT


<EDITED TO ADD NDT>


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Mar 2007)

Again? When will we hit 2,000 I wonder?


----------



## NL_engineer (27 Mar 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Again? When will we hit 2,000 I wonder?



At the rate we are going, NLT mid April.


----------



## p_imbeault (27 Mar 2007)

I think we will reach it by Friday


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Mar 2007)

Saturday I am guessing.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Mar 2007)

Mike, more than a third of our 804 present 'guests' are still from Inktomi Corporation,   did you become a " paid hit" or something?
 ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Mar 2007)

That's odd, a search engine should limit itself to one (or no more than a handful) of "crawlers" at any one time, to prevent a resource drain. I wonder why so many at once? By the logs, it looks like these guests are viewing regular topics... Bruce did you notice any pattern? Are they randomly selected topics, recent topics, generally the same topics, etc.?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Mar 2007)

From what I've seen its random,....yesterday the "cuppycake" thread came up. :-[

Sample,
Guest   09:31:24 Viewing the topic NQ 2-3-4-5-6 etc.... 
Guest  09:31:21 Viewing the topic Canadian "Support Our Troops" Ribbons, Bracelets, Pins, etc. 
Guest   Oops,  bad cut  :-[


----------



## GAP (30 Mar 2007)

After going up and hitting a high, I've noticed that the daily average has remained around 650-800, rather the 300-350 I am used to seeing. Even in the AM it is normally 35-50, now it's a couple of hundred.


----------

